# What would you do??



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

As I sit here at work, and after watching a bunch of Nutnfancy video's on youtube over time, this question popped up in my mind.

What would you do if you happened to come upon a robbery in progress with one or more armed subjects? This could be anywhere.

For example:

You stop into a gas station to fill up on gas for the work week. Upon getting out of your car at the pump, you notice the gas station being robbed. The clerk(s) are held at point, and customers are on the ground.. You just so happen to have your CWP, and are armed. What would you do??

Would you hide or possibly leave and call the police?
Would you consider taking action yourself?
Would you hide behind your car and try to video tape it? (after calling police)

If you hear or see shots fired, what would you do??

I figured it would be interesting to hear some of the responses..


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

I would stay in my vehicle and call 911 and report it. I would then watch what transpires and follow suspects without them knowing if they left before the cops arrived and call 911 to give them the suspects location. At no point would I confront them, CWP is for your own personal protection and does not give you the go after someone you witness performing a crime. Following them would be risky enough.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I beleive scubapro had a very similar situation not long ago. Ask him what he did.*


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

If I felt that I could slip in and get a shot, I would in a heartbeat. I would risk my life to possibly save the lives of the customers in the store. What I would hate to live with is knowing that I did nothing while people ended up being killed, especially if I had a firearm and could have responded.

There was a high profile case several years ago in TX where a lady went out to eat with her elderly parents at a Luby's cafeteria. Noticing the sign posted on the door not allowing a CCW, she returned her pistol to her vehicle and proceeded inside to have lunch. A little while later, a man in a truck rammed through the side of the restaurant and stepped out of his vehicle firing at a people over the course of several minutes. Most of the people crouched behind tables and the lady had a clear shot at the shooter the whole time but had returned her weapon to her vehicle earlier. In the end, she made it out but both of her parents were shot to death. 

This story always upset me. She will always regret leaving that pistol in her vehicle. One of my good friends was shot and paralyzed in the wedgewood church shooting in Ft. worth Texas several years ago. One person with a weapon could have saved many lives. I always try to be ready to be a good Samaritan, and have no problem responding with deadly force.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

69Viking said:


> I would stay in my vehicle and call 911 and report it. I would then watch what transpires and follow suspects without them knowing if they left before the cops arrived and call 911 to give them the suspects location. At no point would I confront them, CWP is for your own personal protection and does not give you the go after someone you witness performing a crime. Following them would be risky enough.


This. I have a family to get home to. It may sound cold but they are my priority.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

TURTLE said:


> I beleive scubapro had a very similar situation not long ago. Ask him what he did.


I think these types of threads are interesting to think about - but I don't believe anyone can truly say what they would definitively do until or if they found themselves in a particular situation. There are simply too many unknowns and variables to be able to provide a blanket statement regarding a course of action.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

scubapro said:


> I think these types of threads are interesting to think about - but I don't believe anyone can truly say what they would definitively do until or if they found themselves in a particular situation. There are simply too many unknowns and variables to be able to provide a blanket statement regarding a course of action.


I would quickly drain 2 pints of blood from my arm and get on my balancing ball. That way I know the training will kick in.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

69Viking said:


> I would stay in my vehicle and call 911 and report it. I would then watch what transpires and follow suspects without them knowing if they left before the cops arrived and call 911 to give them the suspects location. At no point would I confront them, CWP is for your own personal protection and does not give you the go after someone you witness performing a crime. Following them would be risky enough.


I guess that depends on the state you live in. In Arkansas you would have a better case to shoot in that situation than in a self defence situation. Our laws are geared strongly toward protecting a 3rd party. If you felt other lives are in danger you can take the shot with no warning to the perp. That being said I would call 911 while outside the car, pull my gun in case I needed to defend myself, observe and report to 911 using the car as a shield/hiding place with hopes the perp doesn't see me. 

Honestly not sure what I would do if he started shooting. If I had a clean shot I don't think there would be much of a choice.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

I would do my duty as a citizen and call the police and continue to observe and be a good witness. I would have my gun drawn just in case, but in no way am I playing rambo, marching in the store to kill the bad guys.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

tjwareusmc said:


> If I felt that I could slip in and get a shot, I would in a heartbeat. I would risk my life to possibly save the lives of the customers in the store. What I would hate to live with is knowing that I did nothing while people ended up being killed, especially if I had a firearm and could have responded.
> 
> There was a high profile case several years ago in TX where a lady went out to eat with her elderly parents at a Luby's cafeteria. Noticing the sign posted on the door not allowing a CCW, she returned her pistol to her vehicle and proceeded inside to have lunch. A little while later, a man in a truck rammed through the side of the restaurant and stepped out of his vehicle firing at a people over the course of several minutes. Most of the people crouched behind tables and the lady had a clear shot at the shooter the whole time but had returned her weapon to her vehicle earlier. In the end, she made it out but both of her parents were shot to death.
> 
> This story always upset me. She will always regret leaving that pistol in her vehicle. One of my good friends was shot and paralyzed in the wedgewood church shooting in Ft. worth Texas several years ago. One person with a weapon could have saved many lives. I always try to be ready to be a good Samaritan, and have no problem responding with deadly force.


*I remember that story. That would really suck to loose both of your parents because some douche bag did'nt want people legally carrying their weapon to bring them inside.*


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Obviously, I would enter the building (through a large glass window) roundhouse both assalents killing one of them, leaving the other Aline (for 2 min.) until I preformed a throat rip on him. Everyone would hoist me upon their shoulders proclaiming me a hero..

Or just video it while on the phone with 911 remaining in my truck, if and only if they attempted to harm me would I bustacap


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

As with most things like this "it depends". Way to many thing to assess during the actual event taking place to make a statement as to what I would do.



> At no point would I confront them, CWP is for your own personal protection and *does not give you the go after someone you witness performing a crime*.


Actually, In Florida you are well withing your legal rights to use lethal force to defend others from bodily harm or death.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

bigbulls said:


> As with most things like this "it depends". Way to many thing to assess during the actual event taking place to make a statement as to what I would do.
> 
> Actually, In Florida you are well withing your legal rights to use lethal force to defend others from bodily harm or death.


Also, to prevent a forcible felony.

At minimum you have to call the police or you could be charged with misprision of a felony.


----------



## JonInGB (Apr 6, 2012)

Some have mentioned calling police and being a witness, but having gun drawn to defend themselves.

Also keep in mind that the police are going to be arriving and looking for bad guys with guns. Be really careful about making sure that they don't mistake you for a bad guy. Communicate your location / description / clothing etc...; follow instructions from the dispatcher / arriving officers; as they are arriving do not have a weapon displayed; etc...

They have to react to potential threats in split seconds. Help them avoid a tragic situation.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Sorry if this is politically incorrect but I would shoot the dirtbag if I was within my rights. The problem today is no one wants to take the bull by the horn. What is wrong with shooting a dirtbag or a piece of crap wanting to steal someone else's hard earned cash? If you want to live and die like an animal then move overseas or come by my house.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

If you're thinking about shooting the bad guys in order to protect the people inside, maybe those people inside are gun hating liberals that should have their own ccw to protect themselves with...


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

69Viking said:


> I would stay in my vehicle and call 911 and report it. I would then watch what transpires and follow suspects without them knowing if they left before the cops arrived and call 911 to give them the suspects location. At no point would I confront them, CWP is for your own personal protection and does not give you the go after someone you witness performing a crime. Following them would be risky enough.


What if he kill them and you being able to , did nothing ?? , could you live with that ??
"" Chute em ''


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

as long as he doesnt have a bag of skittles and wearing a dark hoodie you might be ok to shoot him.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

TheRoguePirate said:


> as long as he doesnt have a bag of skittles and wearing a dark hoodie you might be ok to shoot him.


 
Oooooooooh..........Harsh.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

fla_scout said:


> Sorry if this is politically incorrect but I would shoot the dirtbag if I was within my rights. The problem today is no one wants to take the bull by the horn. What is wrong with shooting a dirtbag or a piece of crap wanting to steal someone else's hard earned cash? If you want to live and die like an animal then move overseas or come by my house.


are you in the military or a cop? If so then thanks for your service, and I'm happy to have someone like you serving..If not, then why aren't you taking the bull by the horns? How can you have another profession when people out there are robbing and killing people every day..how can you live with yourself you animal? If I felt obligated to save the world I would buy a cape.
And I can promise you if you call the police during the felony in progress they are going to tell you to stay on the line and do not UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES confront the bad guy. And God forbid you disobey the dispatcher, they will charge you with 2nd degree murder


----------



## cantonmentmike (Feb 2, 2012)

It is really hard to say what we would do in a hypothetical situation. I would like to think that I would do what I reasonably thought I could do. Anything less would be criminal in my opinion. I would "do my best".


----------



## smithnsig (Mar 28, 2012)

I guess if I was within proximity, and it looked like they were going to start shooting, I would have to do something. The problem is, if they are robbing the place, and you start shooting, they may or may not start shooting the people who you think you are protecting.

Best thing is get cover, call 911, and be ready to do something if it goes downhill.

If the weapon is not a firearm, you might be able engage a little more aggressively.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

99.9% of the time all the robbers want is money and then leave.

Call 911, be a good witness and don't possibly make things worse. Last thing you want is to cause the situation to escalate, force them into a stand off or hostage situation.

Oh yea, get a new job, you have way too much time on your hands.............


----------



## Lloyd (Mar 13, 2012)

Id call zimmerman and let him be my sheepdog


----------



## bfisher1970 (Mar 15, 2012)

I would think about my wife and 4 month old baby and then would call 911, and stay out of sight with my weapon drawn for self protection. While I would feel bad if someone got shot beacuse I didn't snipe the robber I would feel much worse if my baby grew up without a father.


----------

